# Hello from Christmas Valley, Oregon



## Rupe

Hi all! After many years of putting the bow in the closet, I pulled it out last year and started practicing again. I had forgotten how much fun it was to shoot archery. I am now hooked again. I hunted last years Oregon bow season and had the best season I had in a long time. I didn't vet anything but I saw so many animals it was great. So now it's 5 days before the 2013 season and I am readyto go at ot again. I've blessed that my hunting area is all around me and I can start hunting as soon as I walk out the door. 
I live 20 miles outside of Christmas Valley off grid with my wife, 2 dogs, 1 cat, 4 chickens, and a rabbit. We love this are and have spent the last 4 years in a 10x20' cabin and are now building a 30x 40 house. What a change that will be! Indoor plumbing! Yeah! Well that's enough rambling .Hope you all have a good season.

Rupe


----------



## rovobay

welcome. I too am new here and will be doing my first ever archery hunt in the Silvies Unit... not too far from you. what units do you hunt?


----------



## Rupe

rovobay said:


> welcome. I too am new here and will be doing my first ever archery hunt in the Silvies Unit... not too far from you. what units do you hunt?


Hi I will be hunting in the North Wagontire unit mostly but I may wonder over into the Paulina unit too.

Rupe


----------



## Rupe

Rupe said:


> Hi I will be hunting in the North Wagontire unit mostly but I may wonder over into the Paulina unit too.
> 
> Rupe


Oh welcome to you too! I like the Wagontire unit because I like sneaking around the sagenbrush and you can see for miles.
Plus when the woods are so dry and everything is crunchy. Out here it's just sand and you can sneak pretty good. But it is a hard hunt because they can see you along way off too. I try to catch them coming and going from the hay fields in the mornings and evenings then sneak into their beding areas during the mid afternoons. It's a real kick playing cat and mouse with those wiley ol' bucks!.
Your going to really enjoy hunting with the bow. It's sort of relaxing almost. I have to watch myself because I tend to sneak to fast sometimes and get busted by them.
Are you bow hunting for Elk too?
Rupe


----------



## Tim Roberts

Rupe.


----------



## Rupe

Thank you! Nice to be here!

Rupe


----------



## Destroyer

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Rupe

Thank you Distroyer!


----------



## Destroyer

Thank you for that thank you Rupe!


----------



## Rupe

Destroyer said:


> Thank you for that thank you Rupe!


And I thank you for your thank you to my thank you for the Welcome! 

Rupe


----------



## Destroyer

:grin:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt




----------



## Rupe

Dthbyhoyt said:


>


Thank you!

Rupe


----------

